# She wasn't ready to go.......



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Storm does that as well... Staying inside when 'naked', but with collar and leash he's fine to go out the front door...


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I hope you are feeling better now. We are lucky we have a fully gated yard with a security gate. People have to know the number to come up unannounced. I often go back to bed and leave the door open. More often than not the dogs come back to bed with me.
Maybe Molly was keeping guard for you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you feel better now too. Tell Molly for me that she was a very good girl.

We have a fenced yard and when we are home we keep a lock through the hasp on the inside to keep people from being abel to enter unannounced since we have a pool. We also don't want anyone to lure our dogs away. We often leave the door open when it is nice while we are home. They go in and out, but mostly stay where ever their people are.


----------

